# von der index seite neue Seite in Popup Fenster öffnen



## jeroms (11. Feb 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe eine leere Indexseite in dieser habe im Head Bereich den folgenden Befehl
<META HTTP-EQUIV="REFRESH" CONTENT="3;URL=http://www.meinedomain/meineseite.html">
eingetragen. (also eine automatische Weiterleitung) soweit so gut das funktioniert.

*Ich möchte aber nun das sich die Zielseite "meinerseits.html" in einem Popup-fenster öffnet.

das hier habe ich mal versucht funktioniert aber nicht:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="CONTENT-TYPE" CONTENT="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<TITLE></TITLE>
<META NAME="GENERATOR" CONTENT="NeoOffice Classic Edition (Unix)">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="REFRESH" CONTENT="3;URL=http://www.meinedomain/meineseite.html">
<META NAME="CREATED" CONTENT="20170210;15285400">
<META NAME="CHANGED" CONTENT="20170210;15313000">
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function popup(URL) {
w = window.open(URL, "", "toolbar=0,scrollbars=1,location=0,statusbar=0,men ubar=0,resizable=1,width=1100,height=850,left = 165,top = -113");
}
</SCRIPT>


</HEAD>
<BODY LANG="de-DE" DIR="LTR">
<P>
</P>
<P><BR><BR>
</P>
<P>
<A HREF="javascript
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





opup('http://www.meinedomain/meineseite.html')"><IMG SRC="times_omline.gif" NAME="Frame10" ALT="Frame10" ALIGN=BOTTOM WIDTH=88 HEIGHT=16 BORDER=0></A>


das hier Funktioniert aber nur wenn ich auf einen Botton klicke . öffnet sich also nicht automatisch nach der Weiterleitung


</P>
</BODY>
</HTML>*

wie bitte kann ich das verwirklichen.



Danke


----------



## Tobse (11. Feb 2017)

Falsches Forum. Java != JavaScript


----------

